# DVSA Fishing Flea Market



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2013)

Hit the DVSA Fishing Flea Market this morning - WOW, the turn out was crazy - place was more then wall to wall

Managed to get a few nice polaris poppers and was very tempted by some other stuff


There was a Redbug sighting there - I tried to run him over on the way out but he is quick

Sorry I could not get out of the traffic to say hi Wayne


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2013)

That was you.... i had to dive into the trees to avoid being hit.. What some guys will try to gain access to the super secret tackle storage that i have. the show was nice Did you see derek??he was down stairs..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2013)

No I missed him 

Not much there for you black bass guys


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2013)

He had some of his sick tackle i was very tempted to pick up a few top water baits but at 100 each it would be hard to explain to the wife.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2013)

redbug said:


> He had some of his sick tackle i was very tempted to pick up a few top water baits but at 100 each it would be hard to explain to the wife.



Link to his stuff?


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2013)

Jim said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > He had some of his sick tackle i was very tempted to pick up a few top water baits but at 100 each it would be hard to explain to the wife.
> ...


 I cat find it anyplace it was a japanese stuff all hand painted limited edition


----------

